# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Cila eshte lulja juaj e preferuar?

## Silk

nese keni deshire mund te postoni edhe nje foto te saj (mundesisht perzgjidheni)

per mua:

margerita (chrysanthemum leucanthemum)

kjo lule me emocionon perhere

----------


## PINK

Tulips .... love them  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## strano

Ferra me pelqen mu.

----------


## Pasiqe

Love them, love them, love them..... :kryqezohen:   :Lulja3:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Visage

Red Red Red Red Red Roses.......................  
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVEEEEEE THEMMMMMM[IMG]

[/IMG]

----------


## SnoW~DroP

Trendafilat jane shume te bukur te gjithe, po mua me pelqejne  ata portokalli dhe te verdhe

Ne shqiperi kam qene e dashuruar mbas manushaqeve

----------


## donna76

Mua me pelqejne te gjitha lulet, pemet  me lule ose jo(gjethe)
ku ka me bukur se gjelberimi dhe lulet me pelqejne 
preferoj trendafilat ,te gjitha llojet.
si ngjyre me terheqin lulekuqet,parafytyroje  nje fushe plot me lulekuqe .

teme e bukur kjo!

----------


## PINK

Ok tani po e ilustroj me foto ... lulet e baces time . lol

PS: Dhe une i kam pike te dobet lulet , jane mrekulli te relaksojne jashte mase .

----------


## SnoW~DroP

Bukuria e vertet..gonxhe e pacelur mire

----------


## Silk

margarita perseri

----------


## Antipatrea

Lulja mos me prek, se vdes ta prek icik...

----------


## Silk

...te tjera

----------


## Silk

trendafila (te kuq per visage dhe te verdhe per snow drop), tulipane (per pink), lulekuqe (per donna76)...

----------


## Silk

lule zemer, lule dele, lule drite (keshtu e pagezova:-))

----------


## Visage

lol Silk, 

Thanks a bunch, po me duket se i ke ngaterru mi.  Une te kuqe dhe snow-drop te verdhe.  

Nejse s'ka rendesi, mua me pelqejne te gjitha gonxhet e trendafilave c'eshte e verteta.  Vetem qe e preferuara eshte gonxhja e kuqe.

Thanks hun.  Ja edhe disa per ty dhe te gjithe te tjereve qe iu pelqejne gonxhet e trendafilave.

----------


## Silk

flm:-), ne shpejtim e siper... :perqeshje:  (e korrigjova :djall sarkastik:  )

kjo per gio, kape... :Lulja3:

----------


## SnoW~DroP

Visage edhe une ate po mendoja
Ato gonxhet e para si te verdha me te kuqe qekan shume shume shume te bukura

 :buzeqeshje: 

THNX

----------


## SnoW~DroP

Silk thnx
Keto jane per ty

----------


## Silk

.................flm:-)

----------


## Visage

> Visage edhe une ate po mendoja
> Ato gonxhet e para si te verdha me te kuqe qekan shume shume shume te bukura
> 
> 
> 
> THNX



Po ke shume te drejte.  I gjeta edhe ne nje pic tjeter, me te zmadhuar nja tre a kater, dhe dukeshin akoma me bukur, por nuk e bashkangjitja dot.   :Lulja3: 

Oh, and Gio, t'a gezosh gonxhen e bardhe.  Very nice. :buzeqeshje:

----------

